# 921 available by Dec 1



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Received this email from DishDepot today. Does this mean that Dish has finally committed to a date ?

Dear Dish Depot Members,

The HD811 Receiver and Remote should be available December 1st along with the HD DVR921, if all goes as planned.
The HD 811 System with SuperDISH (not available in all areas) will be available to New Subscribers under the Free DISH Promotion and Digital Home Plan for $49.99. We will waive the $49.99 upfront cost to Our Loyal Patrons if you wish to give the gift of DISH to a Friend or Relative this Holiday Season. Same goes with new Dual Tuner - Dual Output DVR522 and 322 Systems, also available this week! Unfortunately, both the 522 and 322 will not be available to current subscribers at this time.

The SuperDISH will not work in these areas:

Washington State
Oregon
Northern California DMAs: Eureka, Chico, San Francisco, Sacramento, Reno (Portions of the DMA located in California)
Montana (Missoula DMA OK)
North Dakota
South Dakota
Minnesota
Wisconsin (Milwaukee and Madison DMAs OK)
Michigan
Maine
Florida
Customers in these areas will receive HD content with the same 2 dish solution used today. We will packout alternate dish upgrade packages at discounted pricing beginning December 1st.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> The HD811 Receiver and Remote should be available December 1st along with the HD DVR921, _*if all goes as planned.*_


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

HO HO HO!!!!

Just how do you put those funny pictures up?


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

The 921 will be released on 12/1/03. But in very limited quantities.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I also got an email that I can expect the 921 first week of Dec. and that the Superdish will be delayed into the next year. I have to connect another cable from my 64 switch into the house.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I talked with a local dealer yesterday, who was told by their distributor, that the 921 will not be available until January.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Matt Stevens said:


> The 921 will be released on 12/1/03. But in very limited quantities.


Thank goodness that my area is in that precious limited market!!!


----------

